# I found a racing pigeon



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

I found a racing pigeon in my back yard how do I contact the owner to return it. It appears thin and very tired so, I have put it in a box with water and back-yard bird feed. It went directly to the feed and is eating. I will check this site through out the day if I don't receive any info here I will contact Animal Control. I live in south Etobicoke.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's is some helpful information regarding lost birds/bands:

HOW TO READ THE PLASTIC OR METAL IDENTIFICATION RING OR LEG BAND

The letters on the band will tell you the origin of the bird. (EXAMPLE BAND BELOW)

Say... the band number reads, NPA 7 07 AT 1089

The ( NPA ) means it originated from the National Pigeon Association.

The (7) is the band size.

The (07) is the year the pigeon was born.

The (AT) is the band alphabetical sequence.

The (1089) is a unique serial number for identifying that individual bird

As Promised here is the contact information for various organizations that provide pigeon leg bands

NPA = NATIONAL PIGEON ASSOCIATION. Contact NPA Secretary at [email protected] Please be sure to email us the band number so that we can locate the original owner for you.

IF = INTERNATIONAL FEDERATION ORG.www.ifpigeon.com

AU = AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION ORGANIZATION www.pigeon.org

CU = CANADIAN PIGEON UNION www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com

IPB = INDEPENDENT PIGEON BREEDERS www.foyspigeonsupplies.com

NBRC = NATIONAL BIRMINGHAM ROLLER CLUB www.nbrconline.com


----------



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Is there a way I can post the band info without joining another site?

W


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Reading the band can be tricky if you are not holding the bird or if the bird is moving a lot. Most racing birds are used to being held and are quite tame so you should be able to get pretty close, especially while the bird is eating. You should be able to move the band while the bird is eating especially if it is a lost racer (racers are on pretty tight schedules and food is used for control). 

Another thing to keep in mind is that racers are "programed" to fly. Be careful when you open the box as the bird may think it is being released. 

Let us know if you need any help.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

You can always post the band number here and hope the owner sees it. Better to contact the the organization and asked. Feel free to PM me for assistance.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Wendy Fraser said:


> Thanks for the info. Is there a way I can post the band info without joining another site?
> 
> W


If you post it here I will have my son (a new 13 year old want-to-be-racer) do the leg work for you.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Seems to me that it would be obvious to have put the leg band numbers in the original posting. Does this mean that it does not have a leg band? Also seems to me that more explanation as to where Etobicoke is located would have been helpful. Like Canada, or Italy, or Somalia.

I guess I could google Etobicoke and wait for the band numbers. But it just seems a little wastful of time.

Thanks for taking care of the bird. Where ever you are and no matter whos bird it is.


----------



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> If you post it here I will have my son (a new 13 year old want-to-be-racer) do the leg work for you.


Here are the band numbers: CU 2010 AUTO 3604

W


----------



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Seems to me that it would be obvious to have put the leg band numbers in the original posting. Does this mean that it does not have a leg band? Also seems to me that more explanation as to where Etobicoke is located would have been helpful. Like Canada, or Italy, or Somalia.
> 
> I guess I could google Etobicoke and wait for the band numbers. But it just seems a little wastful of time.
> 
> Thanks for taking care of the bird. Where ever you are and no matter whos bird it is.


Since this is all new to me; I thought I was logging on to a Toronto CANADA site! And as far as the numbers go; I wasn't sure if I was giving away too much information. Now I know Thanks for your HELP!!!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is the site you need to call regarding that Racing pigeon you found. 

http://www.crpu.ca/index.php?search=yes

Just type in the band info in the club search section. Hope this help.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Good save Wendy...thanks for taking the time to care for this bird


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Wendy, 

As soymi69 says you can look the bird up in the Canadian Racing Union site. I just did this and the owner _is_ listed. This is a young bird so it is probably just little lost. Give the owner a call (number on the site) and I am sure you will work it all out.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Wendy Fraser said:


> Since this is all new to me; I thought I was logging on to a Toronto CANADA site! And as far as the numbers go; I wasn't sure if I was giving away too much information. Now I know Thanks for your HELP!!!


Thanks for caring for this bird. I appreciate you spending your time with this matter. If I was concerned about the time it takes to follow this thread, I could just go off and read another thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

hope your able to help this pigeon find its way home .. its so sad that so many dont so thanks for caring enuf to give this one a chance


----------



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

I am having trouble finding the owners phone number. Can you help me?

W


----------



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

Could you help me get in touch with this person, I am having trouble finding their phone number?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I will PM you the owner's information.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS, Jaysen...but as a very new member, does Wendy know what PM (Private Message) means and how to access?

THANK YOU, Wendy, for caring for this lost one! I sure hope the owner wants him/her back!

PLEASE let us know what happens!

All the best!!

Shi


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Wendy and I worked the info exchange out. She has the info and hopefully the bird will be back home soon.


----------



## Wendy Fraser (Aug 18, 2010)

*The pigeon has flown the coop*

Thanks to all of you the lost pigeon has been picked up by her owner. He was very pleased to get her back as she is the daughter of one of his favorite champion females that he lost recently. He felt that she will make a full recover from her misadventure (she had been on her first 250 km flight). 

Thanks again to all of you for your help!!!! Now I know where to turn if I ever find another racing pigeon.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*lost*

Cute with a happy ending>Kevin


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad to see that the bird not only found its way home, but that it was clearly a wanted animal.


----------

